# How to play .mkv files on television (or HDTV) w/o converting them to DivX ?



## sagardani (May 17, 2008)

I've loads of compressed HD stuff on PC and my hard disc is getting full of it. So I need to burn them on DVD. But I just want to know- how can I play them on TV? I don't want to waste time in converting them in DivX. I think Xbox plays mkv files. So if just burn right now them on a DVD as data disc and insert it into any varient of latest Xbox 360 will it play ? One more query- PS3 plays mkv ?

Reply...


----------



## sagardani (May 19, 2008)

Reply someone yaar.... Xbox owners know about this????


----------



## techtronic (May 19, 2008)

*mkv is Matroska File Format that is a variant of compressing x.264 Videos.It just acts as a container.FYI PS3 plays x.264 encoded videos
*


----------



## sam9s (May 19, 2008)

I do not own a PS3 nor an xbox so practically I have not experimented on these, AFA I know to play a file a player must support the codec AND the container as well. Like my Philips DVD player supports divx n xvid but with only AVI as the container, if I change it to say MP4 it wont play. I am sure similar is the case with PS3 and xbox. PS3/xbox AFA I know only supports MP4/AVI container for x264/Divx files. But again there must be workarounds deviced by hackers and consol gods . Uncle google might help. the following link also might help in clearing your doubts....

*forum.videohelp.com/topic325958.html

As for now I guess the only best way is to either convert the video to MP4/AVI container or connect your computer with your TV (direct DVI to HDMI if your TV has HDMI input) or through S-Video........ again if your TV has S-Video....)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

techtronic said:


> *mkv is Matroska File Format that is a variant of compressing x.264 Videos.It just acts as a container.FYI PS3 plays x.264 encoded videos
> *


mkv is NOT a container for x.264 videos. its a container for nearly *every single audio codec and video codec and subtitle format*.

First see its inside and find  out what it has.

And Xbox has XBMC, *Xb*ox *M*edia *C*entre. It plays each and every format. You need to download the software, place it in a DVD and place the files you have in a certain place in the DVD. Then insert the DVD into your Xbox/360 and it will run the "game" which is infact a media centre software. It plays the songs for you.

And remember, it has features equal to Kaffine media player, meaning it supports nearly every single thing under the sun. Much more than VLC.


----------

